# Petunia is on her way to Hollywood!



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I just finished a claymation I've been working on for the last month. Petunia has a cameo in it!

She was very troublesome to work with, but what brilliant actors aren't? Anyway, she's on her way to stardom!

Enjoy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That was cute! Petunia was like, here, I'll help you down from that balloon. Pretty cute story.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

that's too cute!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

That is super cute!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

That was amazing! You're so talented! Maybe one day you can work on Tim Burton claymations! That would be soooo cooooool!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

That was amazingly cute!


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

That was adorable. I was smiling the whole way through haha. 
The story is cute and easy to follow ! I don't think I would have the patience to do something like that lol. 
Good work


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

That was AWESOME! Thoroughly enjoyed that! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It doesn't seem possible; but Petunia does get more adorable every time I see her! Very unique "production!"


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Petunia's scene was by far the most difficult. She tends to be a bit camera shy, but how could I not use that gorgeous mug?


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

That was the sweetest thing!  Poor pelican though.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That was seriously cute! And as always, Petunia is a doll! 

How long did it take you to make that video? I'm impressed.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> That was seriously cute! And as always, Petunia is a doll!
> 
> How long did it take you to make that video? I'm impressed.


Thank you! It took me about a month. I was determined to get it done quickly so it was still relevant (my parents' cat went missing for five days the last week of July).


----------

